# 1967 gto convertible top motor oil/bleeding



## 67gtoconv (Jan 8, 2014)

Hello,
I have a 1967 GTO convertible and the pump for the top quit and I bought a replacement unit. Does anyone know what type of oil to use and how to bleed the system?
Thanks


----------



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

I believe the system is self bleeding. You'll have to top up the fluid, run it through a few cycles, check fluid level and top up. You'll likely need to do this a few times.
As far as the fluid, it could be brake fluid or ATF. Both work but you can't mix the two.
To determine which fluid is in the system pull a little bit out of your old pump and put it in the palm of your hand. Put a drop of water into the fluid. If it stays separated, it's ATF, if it mixes in, it's brake fluid. I had to do this with mine as the fluid was so dirty it was difficult to tell what it was.

Hope this helps.

Allan


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Use _only_ ATF. Do not use brake fluid. Trust me on this. And yes, it's self-bleeding.


----------



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

geeteeohguy said:


> Use _only_ ATF. Do not use brake fluid. Trust me on this. And yes, it's self-bleeding.


I agree! The only issue is if the sytem has brake fluid in it, he'll have to purge/flush the system before uaing ATF.

Allan


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

When I switched mine from brake fluid to ATF in 1996, I got out what I could, but it was still a bit of a mix. Not 100% ATF, more like 90%. Been working perfectly since then. Before the ATF, I had to overhaul the pump motor every 6 months and replace the impellor pump due to corrosion. The brake fluid would absorb moisture, and the pump would seize up. That got to be time consuming and expensive, and I don't like crawling around in the trunk. So, ATF it was, from then on. If there is residual brake fluid in the lines/rams/pump, it won't hurt a thing.


----------

